# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Need some help Fake or Real Winni-V???

## USMCSTUD

My buddy just recently bought some Winni-V i was just wounder what every one thaught if it was the shit or if his ass got ripped off thanks for ya all's time.

----------


## wallycn

100% fake, he got those from a website that sells steriod alternatives.

----------


## MichaelCC

I've never seen that before. But, by the label colours, I think someone wants to imitate real ZAMBON winstrol - "color composition" used on your plastic are the same like in the case of Winstrol (older presentation).
Maybe someone want to make it more reliable ... who knows. But that's only my opinion.

----------


## ajfina

can't believe it

----------


## Seajackal

Me too, Aj! Why people insists in believing in LEGAL STEROIDS now???

----------


## shrpskn

Garbage. 100% pure unadulterated GARBAGE! 
Sorry man, but you better tell your buddy he got robbed. Before he blows more money on garbage. That crap don't even compare to your standard OTC Trib. supp. 
BTW, the site he got them from,...legalsteroids.com, c'mon, the name says it all.

----------


## 100m champ

Thats garbage your friend got robbed.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Stop posting this fu*king garbage on here. You have to be a retard to think that its real.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They are trying to imitate Zambon, with the colors. Fu*king idiots.

----------

